# Which club - or none?



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi to all
As one new to motorhoming there is one hell of a lot to absorb. The burning question now is, which club to join? Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club - do they offer any real benefits or is it better just to use Google for sites? We will be touring in UK and mainland Europe, mainly France and Spain to start.
So - advice, experience and comment will be most welcome!
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Depends if you feel most comfortable in a blazer or baseball cap Alhod. The CC are the blazer set, or think they are. Myself I don’t think there is a lot to choose.

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C&CC*

Caravan and Camping Club in my humble opinion. And they can be a real pain in the 4rse.

Only stay with them because the we frequently use them to book Hull-Zeebrugge ferry and we get a little discount. The Discount pays for the Membership. Only stayed at one C&CC Site (Well CL) this year. Even then the owner said she could not care less if we had a membership card or not.

In 3 years of membership I think we have as far as I can recall only used 1 C&CC Club Site and 1 CL.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We join both clubs purely to use just the cl and cs sites. Got no interest at all in the club proper sites, to formal and expensive for me. Guess I'm a tight git. 

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

In the last few months I have been to a West Dorset CC meet at a school in Bridport where they had a fantastic 10 piece soul band entertaining on Saturday evening. Also to a great weekend Christmas meet with the Kent section of the MCC at the Friars in Aylesford with a Christmas carol concert with a band organised by the Brothers. Kent MCC had a good girl singer and group for Staurday night. I've attended several THS's with sections of the C&CC notably one at Lymington where the field and weather were great. I have attended several rallies with MHF e.g. Redruth, Hamble and Birdham to name a few. All the above for approx £8 a night. 
I've used CC sites such as Totnes which is non EHU and similar to a French municipal and several C&CC sites such as Moreton, Chertsey, Salisbury and Devizes. No problems with any of them and not too expensive in low season.

To answer your question it is up to you to join any club CC, C&CC or MCC or the MHF rally section or do your own thing and be a free spirit. Each to their own etc.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Both, £30-ish each per year even an impoverished pensioner like me can afford it.

CC for their unique CL network.

CCC for their superb sites book, club sites and wrinklies' discount at club sites and Forest Holidays.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are C&CC members we have not stayed on any of their main sites just the CS's occasionally. 

We use them mainly for the rallies they run all over the country in the out of season times. During the summer we do Europe mainly and for that if you want sites (which we don't use) the Caravan Club do an excellent Europe Book , you can buy it without being a member, often found on Ebay or you can get a member you know to buy you one as they get a good discount.   

As others have said as far as the clubs go no alot to choose between them, the wardens are humans so you get good and bad on both sides. 

Mandy


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Can't comment on C&CC but the CC has a fantastic network of really high quality sites with excellent facilities in great locations.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*which club*

CC for the network of CLs .the mag is useless packed full of pill and supplement adverts and the club is more concerned about owning overpriced campsites with grass like bowling greens, use the club to get a CCI card which is great for small discounts in europe campsites. Also buy the yearly ACSI book with card , great shoulder season discounts,,,every one uses it. Also get some aires guides for france( dont listen to the CC as they are so out of touch (,they still think they are on motorways and you will be robbed) top guides are the white one in french..forgot its name sorry and vic books "all the aires france " hundreds of aires for free some u pay. the other aires guides for france are ok but not really up to much. use the GPS cords in a good sat nav....dont pay any attention to the ANTI SAT NAV brigade on here as many UK van owners seem genetically unable to use sat navs ( product of a comprehensive education system maybe)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we are in both. We find we use the CC more though.

They have quite a lot of sites that stay open up until Jan, and also some all year round sites.......as we have a seasonal business we tend to get more time to tour in winter, and that is the time that we use the CC sites more. 

Usually we find that the facilities are execellent.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Pay your money and make your choice much of a muchness as I understand but do buy the ACSI 2011 card (available on line or at sites). We have saved more, much more than the cost since Jan 01 this year. Good luck

Edit: Sorry, forgot the link, have a look

http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/home/uc33-l2-n641/


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Thanks*

Well - thanks to everyone - now I'm even more confused 

Seriously, the comments are helpful. We are not interested in social events - must be a product of my grammar school education which also means that satnav does not scare or confuse me!

Balance of opinion seems to be not much to choose between them for usefulness of site access - the ferry discounts might be useful.
So I'll just grab a pin and close my eyes 8)

Alan


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

For the money involved it's not an either/or for us. We're members of both. We recoup the subscriptions easily by the discount when we're staying on club sites. Then having the memberships allows us the flexibility to stay at the CS and CL networks. 

£70/yr outlay, recouped via reduced fees anyway (we average 75 nights away/yr, most of which in UK, so you can do the maths about how much of this has to be on Club sites to make it worthwhile given saving is approx £7/night). 

The membership fees are nowt next to the purchase/running costs of a motorhome.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alhod said:


> Hi to all
> As one new to motorhoming there is one hell of a lot to absorb. The burning question now is, which club to join? Caravan Club or Camping and Caravan Club - do they offer any real benefits or is it better just to use Google for sites? We will be touring in UK and mainland Europe, mainly France and Spain to start.
> So - advice, experience and comment will be most welcome!
> Thanks
> Alan


Alan, It may help if you could say what you wanted to get from membership of a club? Do you want to join or use local groups, the CL/CS network or the club national networks. Would you want to use the European Travel services of either club e.g. site or ferry booking and insurance?
My advise is that if you have the money to join a) C&CC b) CC and c) MCC for one year and see what they do for you. After the first year you can decide which membership/s to retain. Ray


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Thanks*



alhod said:


> Balance of opinion seems to be not much to choose between them for usefulness of site access - the ferry discounts might be useful.
> So I'll just grab a pin and close my eyes 8)
> 
> Alan


Or for the sake of an extra 30 quid'ish (isn't that a Harry Potter game??) join both for the first year & have a go at both. You can then see what fits you best.

We've had our van coming up for four years now, & are still members of both clubs. Both work quite well for us, although last year we only used one CC club & CL site. That though was with some friends who weren't CC members so they paid nearly the same as we did including our subs for a few days (but we got a magazine & sites books too).

Then again we didn't use ANY CCC club sites, but did, for the first time, use exclusively temporary holiday sites & weekend meets.

The year before we used a good mix of both clubs on sites & CL's, so it really varies.

People do seem to go on about CC wardens, but I can speak in all honesty when I say I've never met a bad 'un. Quite the contrary they've all seemed really helpful & friendly. Then again, I do tend to go in the office with a jolly Norvern "nah then, howz it dangling?" & a smile.

Maybe it's the way they're treated by some people that makes them respond the way they do?? :?

_Edit: Weekend was welcome for some reason_


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you like staying on "farm" type sites, both clubs have many to choose from, CC CLs outnumber CCC CSs but, if you like to stay on "proper" sites occasionally, and are 55+ years then the discount you can get on many C&CC Club sites off season makes them cheaper than many CSs.

For me, CSs in high/mid season, C&CC sites in low season.

CC Europe 1 site guide and All Aires for France.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

obviously this has been done many times before and I'm glad that nobody's come back to the OP and said "do a search" :lol: . It's good to be helpful :idea: . 
We are members of both, we started off on CCC and like the informality, use the sites mostly out of season to make use of the over 55 discounts. By informality, I suppose I mean that there are tenters mixed up with the caravans & MH's - I think it's more "social"? WE make use of the Forest Hols sites - especially in the New Forest, with the discounts for CCC members. These have been run by the CCC for a few years now, and I believe that they are being merged into the main CCC network shortly (they have different booking periods / rules). We also use CCC temp holiday sites which are excellent for a cheap break - especially in high season when the formal sites are expensive. We joined the CC after a few years when meeting up with some friends who were members; we have used them as second choice to CCC in the past, because they were normally more expensive. There isn't much to choose from now in price - CCC still have the over 55 discounts, but sometimes it's cheaper on CC sites. 
We buy the CC's continental touring books, use the CCC for a CCI card, and will look on both for ferry prices. CL & CS's we don't use much, but I think the number of CS's (CCC's list) has increased recently?
So what is best? well both costs me about £75 a year, it's a small cost in the whole scheme of things, and we make use of both. If you were going for one, if you're over 55 join the CCC, if not, CC!!

Oh, and the booking system of the CC is crazy - book as many sites as you like in advance (no duplications, obviously!) and you don't pay any deposits. Then cancel within a few days of the booking when you decide you don't want to go :roll: . No payments, and it means lots of pitches are empty unless somebody comes in at the last minute & books them (like we have for Baltic Wharf, Bristol for this weekend :roll: ). Ludicrous! CCC take deposits for bookings which are transferrable if you cancel with enough notice.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bognormike said:


> !!
> 
> Oh, and the booking system of the CC is crazy - book as many sites as you like in advance (no duplications, obviously!) and you don't pay any deposits. Then cancel within a few days of the booking when you decide you don't want to go :roll: . No payments, and it means lots of pitches are empty unless somebody comes in at the last minute & books them (like we have for Baltic Wharf, Bristol for this weekend :roll: ).


Mike, we are going to Baltic Wharf the weekend after next 14th - 16th so sorry to miss you by a week. Grateful for any feedback on a pub within a gentle stroll. Ray


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

rayc said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > !!
> ...


Haven't stayed at the Baltic Wharf but have had a good meal at the Pump House which is just a short stroll over the bridge and you can sit outside facing the river if the weather is fine.

Terry


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
We are in both as well,the comment about the ACSI card is spot on,if you are going over to the mainland. As a member of all three clubs,we regularly save our membership fees for all three sometimes only useing two of the clubs networks.
If you do not like one/all, vote with your feet.
Jented


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You do not indicate how often you intend to use 'club' sites in the UK. 
As a new motorhomer, you could benefit from buying the book on French Aires from Vicarious Books which can allow you to stay free on sites all over France (there are also books for free sites in other countries). 
I am about to quit CC as we so rarely use their quite expensive sites which seem geared up for the short-comings of caravans. 
We recently joined the Motorhome Stopover Club which provides free overnight stops at (460) Pubs all over the country. 
Whatever you choose to do, I truly believe you have made a good start being here with MHF! 
Alan


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Rayc, go out the back gate, turn left and pub is there. It is a lovely spot. Get the ferry to town, which is located just by the pub. We went for the first time last year-a cancellation. A def for this year and already booked.

We are in both CC and CCC, although last year haven't used the CCC at all. Don't know why really. But I do prefer the CC for consistency in quality in grounds and loo blocks. Nothing to do with the people that run them but some were certainly in need of refurbishment.

Bookings for the most popular sites occasionally means you can't get on your first choice, but in my experience phoning up a few days prior to going, or even the day you want to go, can someimtes be fruitful and you can get on one that has been booked up since Jan. Ie York and Baltic wharf.

Regards

Karen


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Thanks*



alhod said:


> ... We are not interested in social events - must be a product of my grammar school education which also means that satnav does not scare or confuse me!...
> 
> Alan


Is it me or does anyone else not quite grasp the significance of this?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Thanks*

Although a member of both the CC & the C&CC I would as others have suggested join both and then decide for yourselves which one would suite.

Throughout the year the C&CC run a number of Temporary Holiday Sites, these are excellent value for money. On the majority of them, there is no need to book in advance, just turn up and pay for as many nights as you want. My ambition is to travel the length of Britain using as many as these sites as possible.

If you do wish to attend any of the weekend rallies, I am of the opinion that the ones run by the CC are a little better organised, but having said that I have attended some excellent rallies run by the C&CC. The Easter rally run by the Folk Group Section of the C&CC is not to be missed.

Drew


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Thanks*



alhod said:


> Snipped: the comments are helpful. We are not interested in social events


If you do join a club then don't miss out on using the hundreds of rally sites and temp holiday sites ( C&CC) that are arranged by them ( and MHF) . Many rallies are held in superb locations that you would otherwise be unable to pitch up on. You don't "have to" socialise if you do not want to, just roll up be pleasant to the organising hosts and then do your own thing...it works for us.

Mind you having said that we have made so many friends at rallies that we do now enjoy the socialising if and when we have the energy and have the time after a full day out investigating the surrounding area.

MHF , MCC and the C&CC are the ones to join if you want to try rallying.

Mike


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Thanks*

If you do join a club then don't miss out on using the hundreds of rally sites and temp holiday sites ( C&CC) that are arranged by them ( and MHF) . Many rallies are held in superb locations that you would otherwise be unable to pitch up on. You don't "have to" socialise if you do not want to, just roll up be pleasant to the organising hosts and then do your own thing...it works for us.

Seeing some of the comments in response to mine, I fear thatI may have given the wrong impression 

We are not anti-social - like you Mike we just like to do our own thing. Perhaps my comments are tainted with experience of some "rallies" we have visited in another area of interest - a specialist car club. The atmosphere was distinctly "cliquey" with sideways looks at new interlopers, despite the party line of "all are welcome". I also have a strong aversion to the "happy camper" mentality and rallies conjure up visions of whistles blowing at dawn to rally everyone to the exciting new events on offer for the fun packed day ahead - -- ugh!

But quite willing to give it a try and have pre-conceptions shattered 8)


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We are in both, used CC sites and both CL and CS sites. I find CC a good place to book ferries, both clubs allow you to buy a Camping Card International for use when touring abroad. CC has links to Camping Cheques a system to get discounted campsites out of season and C&CC have a link to purchase ACSII card. Both send a monthly magazine of perhaps limited interest compared to say the forums on this and other sites...

We spend most of our time abroad but still subscribe to both clubs. I think this is probably a good idea if you stay in the UK as you get a full network of the lower cost CL and CS sites rather than the main sites.

Steve


----------

